# PCGH-Ultimate-PC 290X-Edition mit Core i7-4770K und 480-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ultimate-PC 290X-Edition mit Core i7-4770K und 480-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					Die Radeon R9 290X ist aktuell die schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte auf dem Markt und kommt jetzt in einem neuen PCGH-PC zum Einsatz.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ultimate-PC 290X-Edition mit Core i7-4770K und 480-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## wievieluhr (7. März 2014)

vllt n bissl heftig?
wozu die 16 gig? ich mein ok 1800 euro is echt ne hausnummer aber sind 16 gig nötig?

EDIT: das asrock Pro 4? 83 Euro board in nem 1800 Euro PC?

gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## DerFakeAccount (7. März 2014)

Also das MB ist für einen 1800€ PC ein schlechter Witz, da hätte ich ein Mainboard in der Preisklasse 150-250€ erwartet, aber doch nicht sowas, schade, an dem falschem Ende gespart PCGH&Alternate...


----------



## wievieluhr (7. März 2014)

8 Gig RAM raus und ein hochwertigeres Board bitte


----------



## facehugger (7. März 2014)

Ein Pure Power L8 in einem 1800€-*PCGH-Ultimate*-PC? Fail, Jungs absoluter Fail... Hier hätte mind. ein E9 480W reingehört, besser ein P10 550W. 

Gruß


----------



## Turican (7. März 2014)

Stalker und Alien als Bench ist dezent veraltet


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

Darf ich den wieder zerreissen wie den Aktions-PC mit dem Xeon drin? 



Das Pure Power L8 630W 80+ Bronze in einem PC, der nach euren Angaben 350W schluckt?
Kein Wunder gebt ihr dem Ding die Bewertung "hoher Stromverbrauch". 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-00-40G)
1 x ASRock Z87 Pro4 (90-MXGPP0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
1 x Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition (SCMG-4PCGH)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition, schallgedämmt
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-630W/BN182)


So, und hier noch einmal richtig und insgesamt sogar nen Zehner billiger:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-00-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)

Shoop da whoop.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2014)

Kommt Leute. Echt jetzt?  
Ein fast 2000€ Rechner und ihr baut da Elektroschrott in Form eines übergelabelten und gruppenregulierten HEC Netzteils rein?
Und das Mainboard soll was sein?


----------



## Teutonnen (7. März 2014)

Es ist halt wieder mal ein PC für den Werbeprospekt.

Nen fetten i7 gepaart mit sinnlos teurer Grafikkarte, 16GB RAM und einer grossen HDD/SSD, am Rest wird gespart weil's keine FPS bringt und im Windows Leistungsindex keine Punkte.


----------



## facehugger (7. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kommt Leute. Echt jetzt?
> Ein fast 2000€ Rechner und ihr baut da Elektroschrott in Form eines übergelabelten und gruppenregulierten HEC Netzteils rein?


Wenn sie *wenigstens* das E9 580W aus dem PCGH-Ultimate-PC-GTX780Ti-Edition genommen hätten. Die Verbräuche beider Knechte ähneln sich ja sehr (scheiß auf die 30W Unterschied)...

Ich verstehs nicht, ich verstehs einfach nicht Bei der Kohle muss einfach jede Komponente erstklassig sein! Ist ja schließlich kein Knecht von One oder einem ählichem Fertig-PC-Anbieter Da würde *ich* mich bei der Ehre gepackt fühlen. Nur meine Meinung.

Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Scheint die Leute hier nicht wirklich zu interessieren.


----------



## keinnick (8. März 2014)

@PCGH, ganz ehrlich: Würdet Ihr Euch so eine Kiste zu dem Preis, mit dieser Ausstattung auch privat kaufen?


----------



## El-Pucki (8. März 2014)

Also ich habe ja nun sehr wenig Ahnung von der Materie, aber wenn ich bedenke, dass ich für den Preis dieselbe Leistung inkl. 144Hz Monitor, Gamingtastatur und ner Soundanlage bekomme, finde ich das doch echt schade. 
Ich dachte PCGH wäre Fair


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Die übliche oem-Schiene halt. Mit uninformierten Kunden lässt sich immer noch das meiste Geld verdienen. 

Wobei, wie face schon angemerkt hat... Ich würde solche PCs nicht verkaufen, dafür wär mein Stolz zu stark ausgeprägt.


----------



## beren2707 (8. März 2014)

Hmmm... vorsichtig ausgedrückt, hat der PC an einigen Stellen viel Verbesserungspotential (Netzteil etc. pp.). 

Ich persönlich hätte bei einem PC, der immerhin ein "Ultimate" im Namen trägt, zumindest Komponenten erwartet, die mit solch einer Kombination vergleichbar wären. Der PC wirkt unglücklicherweise an manchen Stellen wie eine Mischung aus Mittelklasse und High-End, was durchaus kurios anmutet. Passt mMn nicht gerade zum Premium-Anspruch, weder dem von PCGH noch demjenigen des Preises.

Zumal es ein in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht geradlinig gedachtes System ist (Blu-Ray-Brenner?).

P.S. Da diese PCs sich ja primär an Käufer richten, die nicht in der Lage sind oder keine Lust dazu haben einen PC selbst zusammenzubauen und daher tendentiell wohl auch wenig(er) Interesse an OC-Fähigkeiten haben dürften, wäre es  da nicht evtl. sinnvoller, einen "Vernunft-PC" anzubieten, der mit Sparmaßnahmen an den richtigen Stellen sehr viel weniger kosten würde, jedoch in Spielen nur unwesentlich langsamer als so ein ~1800€ Monster wäre? Z. B. so ein System (zugegeben, das Gehäuse ist, wie fast immer, Geschmacksache)? Um mal noch etwas konstruktiv(er) zu werden.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. März 2014)

Habs auf seite 1 auch schon verbessert, aber mal ohne die Kernkomponenten zu ändern.


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2014)

Habe ich gesehen.  

Wollte mit "meiner" Ultimate-Fassung ja auch, dem entgegengesetzt, primär etwas höherwertige Komponenten, die ich pers. bei solch einem Anspruch erwartet hätte, einfließen lassen.  Ist trotz P10, Lightning, DS5 & SA IB-E mMn noch "recht preiswert" geworden.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

Kann den link net öffnen,  handyverbindung zu lahm lol


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2014)

Dann hier mal aufgedröselt. 

"Ultimate" Version, wie sie mMn sein könnte:

1 x Toshiba DT01ACA 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA200)
1 x Crucial M500 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI R9 290X Lightning, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
1 x Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 schwarz, schallgedämmt
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

~1660€ exkl. Versand, Zusammenbau, Garantie etc.

Und hier noch die "Vernunft"-Version:

1 x Toshiba DT01ACA 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA200)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LiteOn iHAS124 schwarz, SATA, bulk (-19)
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558)
1 x Enermax iVektor schwarz (ECA3311A-B)
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3

~1040€ exkl. Versand, Zusammenbau, Garantie etc.


----------



## facehugger (9. März 2014)

*@beren:* beide Systeme gefallen mir recht gut und wie schon gesagt, das Case ist natürlich immer Geschmacksache. PCGH selbst wird sich hier wohl zu unserer Kritik nicht äußern, leider wird da meist auf Durchzug geschaltet Schade, man sollte doch wohl mit konstruktiver Kritik umgehen können und das bessere ist nunmal des guten Feind...

Ich hätte hier (oder auch bei einem anderen PCGH-PC) gern mal eine Diskussion mit beiden Seiten auf hohem Niveau gesehn, leider werden unsere Posts wohl anscheinend ignoriert (wie so oft in letzter Zeit). Nur erschließt sich mir dann der Sinn eines solchen Threads nicht ganz. Etwas *mehr* Feedback seitens PCGH hätte ich mir schon gewünscht. Oft kam da nur eine Standardfloskel wie "bitte achtet darauf, das wir nur Komponenten verwenden können, die Alternate auch im Sortiment hat"

Einen wirklich ernsthaft geführter fundierter Meinungsaustauch sieht für mich anders aus!

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. März 2014)

Die Preis-Diskussion hatten wir schon oft, dass man nicht einfach die Geizhals-Preise addieren kann, ist leider bei vielen immer noch nicht angekommen. Dass die Arbeitszeit für den Zusammenbau dieses PCs oder die 24 Monate Garantie auf das *Gesamt-System* auch irgendwie im Preis drin sein müssen, sehen nur die wenigsten.



DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Also das MB ist für einen 1800€ PC ein schlechter Witz, da hätte ich ein Mainboard in der Preisklasse 150-250€ erwartet, aber doch nicht sowas, schade, an dem falschem Ende gespart PCGH&Alternate...


Ein Mainboard in dieser Preisklasse hätte den PC dann aber auch um bis zu 150 Euro teurer gemacht, ohne dass der Kunde dadurch einen Vorteil gehabt hätte. Und unsere Zielgruppe wird dieser Rechner vermutlich nicht bis auf das letzte MHz übertakten und braucht dann auch nicht so eine Platine. 



facehugger schrieb:


> Ein Pure Power L8 in einem 1800€-*PCGH-Ultimate*-PC? Fail, Jungs absoluter Fail... Hier hätte mind. ein E9 480W reingehört, besser ein P10 550W.
> 
> Gruß


Auch hier sehe ich kein Vorteil. Schön, dass Be quiet mit seiner Marketing-Kampagne so viel Erfolg hat und den Leuten klar gemacht hatte, dass man auch viel Geld für ein Netzteil ausgeben kann, ohne dass man dadurch einen echten Vorteil hat.



facehugger schrieb:


> *@beren:* beide Systeme gefallen mir recht gut und wie schon gesagt, das Case ist natürlich immer Geschmacksache. PCGH selbst wird sich hier wohl zu unserer Kritik nicht äußern, leider wird da meist auf Durchzug geschaltet Schade, man sollte doch wohl mit konstruktiver Kritik umgehen können und das bessere ist nunmal des guten Feind...


 
Bitte sachlich bleiben, ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber bei dem schönen Wetter sitzen wir *am Wochenende* nicht 18 Stunden am PC, um auf solche Kommentare zu warten und sofort zu antworten. Hier auch die Definition dazu: Wochenende


----------



## MaxRink (10. März 2014)

@WE ein Großteil der Beiträge stammt vom SA oder früher, also eigentlich normalen Arbeitstagen.

@NT mal davon abgesehen, dass sich mit einem Spitzennetzteil durchaus gut werben lässt, ist das E9 / P10 auch leiser (Werbetrommel).


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die Preis-Diskussion hatten wir schon oft, dass man nicht einfach die Geizhals-Preise addieren kann, ist leider bei vielen immer noch nicht angekommen. Dass die Arbeitszeit für den Zusammenbau dieses PCs oder die 24 Monate Garantie auf das *Gesamt-System* auch irgendwie im Preis drin sein müssen, sehen nur die wenigsten.


Bei der Arbeitszeit stimme ich dir zu, aber was hat die Garantie damit zu tun? Es ist ja nicht so, als ob man bei einzeln gekaufter Hardware keine Garantie hat...




PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ein Mainboard in dieser Preisklasse hätte den PC dann aber auch um bis zu 150 Euro teurer gemacht, ohne dass der Kunde dadurch einen Vorteil gehabt hätte. Und unsere Zielgruppe wird dieser Rechner vermutlich nicht bis auf das letzte MHz übertakten und braucht dann auch nicht so eine Platine.





PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Auch hier sehe ich kein Vorteil. Schön, dass Be quiet mit seiner Marketing-Kampagne so viel Erfolg hat und den Leuten klar gemacht hatte, dass man auch viel Geld für ein Netzteil ausgeben kann, ohne dass man dadurch einen echten Vorteil hat.


 If it doesn't increase FPS, it's not important?





PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *Bitte sachlich bleiben*, ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber bei dem schönen Wetter sitzen wir am Wochenende* nicht 18 Stunden am PC, um auf solche Kommentare zu warten und sofort zu antworten*. Hier auch die Definition dazu: Wochenende


 
Merkst du was?


----------



## keinnick (10. März 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Auch hier sehe ich kein Vorteil. Schön, dass Be quiet mit seiner Marketing-Kampagne so viel Erfolg hat und den Leuten klar gemacht hatte, dass man auch viel Geld für ein Netzteil ausgeben kann, ohne dass man dadurch einen echten Vorteil hat.


 
Keine Vorteile? Warum baut BQ diese Netzteilserien dann? Alles nur Marketing von BQ und verblendete PCGH-User, die auf das Marketing reingefallen sind? Diese Aussage halte ich für gewagt, sie zeigt mir aber in gewisser Hinsicht, wie ich die Aussagen und Wertungen von PCGH einzuschätzen habe.


----------



## MaxRink (10. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Keine Vorteile? Warum baut BQ diese Netzteilserien dann? Alles nur Marketing von BQ und verblendete PCGH-User, die auf das Marketing reingefallen sind? Diese Aussage halte ich für gewagt, sie zeigt mir aber in gewisser Hinsicht, wie ich die Aussagen und Wertungen von PCGH einzuschätzen habe.


 
Kleine Berichtigung: Bezieh es mal nicht unbedingt auf die anderen Redakteure.


----------



## wievieluhr (10. März 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Bitte sachlich bleiben, ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber bei dem schönen Wetter sitzen wir *am Wochenende* nicht 18 Stunden am PC, um auf solche Kommentare zu warten und sofort zu antworten. Hier auch die Definition dazu: Wochenende


 
Diese Ausdrucksweise suggeriert, dass facehugger kein Sozialleben hätte und seine gesamte Freizeitgestaltung auf den PC ausrichtet. Zum einen ist dies recht unangemessen, da jedem Menschen frei steht, wie er seine Freizeit gestaltet.
Zum anderen finde ich es, verzeihung für die Ausdrucksweise,* unter aller Sau*, wenn bei einem Hardware (& Gaming) - Magazin ein solch abwertendes Kommentar, gegenüber den Usern, zum Ausdruck gebracht wird, anstatt eine gesittete Diskussion zu führen, in der das Für und Wider, bezüglich der Komonentenwahl besprochen wird und für den Kunden eine Verbesserung im Preis/leistungsverhältnis, sowie Qualität, zur Folge hätte.

Zusammenfassend bin ich enttäuscht.

@PCGH_Daniel_W 

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. März 2014)

Okay dann ist ja jetzt alles geklärt. Topic closed.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. März 2014)

Da die Diskussion in diesem Thread offensichtlich für beide Seiten nicht optimal gelaufen ist, möchte ich ein paar Dinge anmerken.

Ich denke, dass es zum fairen Umgang miteinander gehört, einen angemessenen Zeitrahmen zum Antworten zu geben, gerade wenn es sich nicht um Dinge dreht, die eine schnellstmögliche Reaktion erfordern, z. B. die Sicherheit von Nutzern des Forums. Falls sich ein Redakteur im Forum am Samstag oder Sonntag zu Wort meldet, dann macht er das freiwillig. Üblich sind aber 5-Tage-Wochen von Montag bis Freitag. Es ist also ein Unterschied, ob ein Leser am Wochenende in seiner Freizeit im PCGHX-Forum aktiv ist oder ob ein PCGH-Mitarbeiter am Wochenende Stellung zu Anliegen bezieht, die an ihn herangetragen werden. Darum ging es Daniel meines Erachtens. Ich kann nichts Verwerfliches daran finden, sich aktiv in Online-Communities einzubringen. Wer wie lange was in seiner Freizeit macht, ist nicht relevant und ändert nichts daran, ob Kritik berechtigt ist oder nicht. Falls dieser Eindruck fälschlicherweise enstanden sein sollte, bedauern wir dies. Auf manchen anderen Websites ist es nicht möglich, außerhalb der regulären Arbeitszeiten Artikel zu kommentieren. Ich glaube aber, dass das für niemanden eine angemessene Lösung für das PCGHX-Forum ist.

Zu den Konfigurationen als solche: Änderungswünsche und Ideen für neue PCGH-PCs werden stets gelesen und wurden oft auch schon berücksichtigt. Es ist aber leider nicht in allen Fällen möglich oder sinnvoll, einen Vorschlag umzusetzen. Wir haben das Problem selbst häufig, wenn wir eine Konfiguration besprechen und dann auch mal einen Kompromiß eingehen müssen, damit sich eine Konfiguration umsetzen lässt. Manchmal ist ein Produkt noch nicht lieferbar oder der Nachschub ist ungewiss. In dem Fall kann man sich als Privatperson ohne große Probleme etwas gedulden oder einen Restposten sichern. Für einen PC, der über mehrere Wochen/Monate gut verfügbar sein soll, sieht die Sache aber anders aus. Dazu kommt, dass manchmal ein bestimmter Maximalpreis nicht überschritten werden soll oder der Zusammenbau und Versand bei bestimmten Komponenten stark erschwert wird. Es ist außerdem wichtig zu verstehen, dass für die Konfiguration die Preise von Alternate relevant sind. Das kann in Einzelfällen größere Preisdifferenzen zwischen unterschiedlichen Produkten bedeuten als bei den jeweils günstigsten Anbietern im Preisvergleich; und in einem solchen Fall ist es dann nicht immer sinnvoll, die Mehrkosten für ein bestimmtes Produkt in Kauf zu nehmen.

In den vergangenen Jahren mussten wir außerdem auch lernen, dass nicht jede von uns und der Community für gut befundene Konfiguration auf den erhofften Anklang stößt. Dahinter stecken vermutlich oft nicht einmal Gründe rationaler Natur. Stellt euch nur mal einen leisen, schnellen PC mit einem guten P/L-Verhältnis in einem rosa Gehäuse vor - auf dem Papier ein gutes Angebot, das aber nur auf wenig Anklang stoßen würde. In der Praxis ist der Knackpunkt aber selten ein rosa Gehäuse, sondern irgendwas anderes. Es gibt also manchmal Komponenten oder Kombinationen von Hardware, die für einen Selbstbauer sehr attraktiv wirken, einen interessierten Komplett-PC-Käufer aber offensichtlich eher abschrecken - Gründe die auch wir nicht immer kennen oder verstehen, aber dennoch vorhanden sind und berücksichtigt werden müssen. 

Ich hoffe, dass meine Antwort vielleicht die ein oder andere offene Frage beantwortet hat.


----------

